

Man tracks stolen laptop hundreds of miles away, calls thief - ChrisArchitect
http://storify.com/btballenger/man-tracks-stolen-laptop-thousands-of-miles-away

======
ChrisArchitect
the perceived risks taken by locals in this story, and the way this plays out
in the 'storify' flow is great. That Prey company should have some 'emergency'
guidelines for how to track and get back your laptop. Like -- what is the best
way to approach law enforcement, instead of vigilante tactics. heh

~~~
nantes
How about a way to automatically file a police report?

~~~
ktsmith
You'll find that in most cases you have to be physically present to file a
police report as was the case in this story.

